# Final Year Part 2 Study Partner Needed



## saanchi

hi.. i wanna start intense preparation for pg from this year along with final year subjects. please let me know if anyone is interested in studying with me online...


----------



## Arpit Bansal

*Study Partner*



saanchi said:


> hi.. i wanna start intense preparation for pg from this year along with final year subjects. please let me know if anyone is interested in studying with me online...


I am in final-2 mbbs from manipal...i am too looking for a study partner...if u r interested buzz me on facebook or message me here..
Arpit bansal


----------



## swapnika

Hey guys...this is swapni
I'm too a final year student from delhi...
Would love to join u..
If u r interested too plz let me know


----------



## roja

hi swapni
i am roja from hyderabad
would like to join you if you are interested
please reply soon
open to others too..


----------

